# Need Some Help My Piranha Started Swimming Like This Last Night And Ju



## leonwhitworth (Jul 23, 2012)

View attachment VID-20120723-WA0000.MOV


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Appears to be a swim bladder problem, or other internal problem from lack of Oxygen and gas exchange (fish seems to be gasping). What are your water parameters? (Nitrate, nitrite, PH, ammonia) And what are you running for filtration and surface agitation?


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

what was the reason>?


----------

